# For Candy



## Kalina (May 28, 2011)

Two new video's showing captive Orca probs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz95D_dUayY Orca stuck on slide-out after performing break spin trick... It took trainers almost three minutes to assist this baby. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye2GUULqck4&feature=related This video shot a couple of days before Tilikums return to the show recently shows Kayla, Katina and new baby Makaio in the show pool, Kayla is having a hissy fit and is banging on the gate. Kayla is the same Whale that had a hissy fit right before Tilikum attacked and killed his trainer. Kayla also attacked Kalina that day gashing her eye, Kalina died not long after. (not due to the attack)


----------



## Candy (May 28, 2011)

I just saw this on your other account Kalina and I was going to post it here for everyone to take a look at also. This is what most people don't see at Sea World. This whale does not want to do tricks in this pool so it tries to get to the other whales by slamming into the metal gates. I saw one whale one time kill itself by doing this. It actually bleed to death out of it's blowhole while it's trainers watched and were unable to do anything for it. In the first video there is a little girl who says "At least she's not like a fish that needs water." I guess this is the education part that some of our members where talking about once on here. I was so missing our Sea World threads here on TFO Kalina so thanks.


----------



## terryo (May 28, 2011)

I can't even watch this stuff. I hope everyone got a bang for their buck at the show.


----------



## DeanS (May 28, 2011)

I wrote off Sea World years ago...I much prefer the Aquarium of the Pacific...no shows...no Orcas...no nonsense...at least, not as much!


----------



## Kalina (May 29, 2011)

Hi Candy, I think the Orca that died from bleeding from the blow hole was at San Diego, two Orca's had a fight... That Orca rammed another orca but managed to break her own jaw by doing so, she bled to death in the back pool while everyone watched, if I'm not mistaken it took her 45 minutes to die. Another example of why they shouldn't be kept in fake family pods in captivity. This would never happen in the wild.


----------



## hali (May 29, 2011)

very sad


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 29, 2011)

DeanS said:


> I wrote off Sea World years ago...I much prefer the Aquarium of the Pacific...no shows...no Orcas...no nonsense...at least, not as much!


----------



## DeanS (May 29, 2011)

Kalina said:


> Hi Candy, I think the Orca that died from bleeding from the blow hole was at San Diego, two Orca's had a fight... That Orca rammed another orca but managed to break her own jaw by doing so, she bled to death in the back pool while everyone watched, if I'm not mistaken it took her 45 minutes to die. Another example of why they shouldn't be kept in fake family pods in captivity. This would never happen in the wild.



That is exactly what happened...no thinking involved and this was the final straw for me and Sea World!



ALDABRAMAN said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > I wrote off Sea World years ago...I much prefer the Aquarium of the Pacific...no shows...no Orcas...no nonsense...at least, not as much!




I did like Miami Seaquarium when I lived in West Palm Beach...is it still GREAT?


----------



## Kalina (May 29, 2011)

Miami Seaquarium is the worst aquarium in the United States (possibly the world)... Lolita their Orca is housed in an illegally sized tank (by government standards) they violate every rule put forth and they're disgusting. Their death rate is high, also Lolita is alone and has been since Hugo (their other Orca) died and they dumped him on the landfill.... There's a whole huge campaign to have Lolita retired, she's reliably performed shows for them everyday for 40 years. Her Mother and family are still alive and well living in Puget Sound Washington State.


----------



## DeanS (May 29, 2011)

That's why I capitalized GREAT...what a dump...I worked at Lion Country...and on off-days, spent a lot of time at MetroZoo. I mostly frequent Aquarium of the Pacific, but try to make it to Monterey Bay every other year or so.


----------



## dmarcus (May 29, 2011)

Interesting..


----------



## Kalina (May 29, 2011)

DeanS said:


> That's why I capitalized GREAT...what a dump...I worked at Lion Country...and on off-days, spent a lot of time at MetroZoo. I mostly frequent Aquarium of the Pacific, but try to make it to Monterey Bay every other year or so.




Couldn't have said it better myself Dean "What a Dump"!!
Also, there's a pretty new aquarium in Atlanta GA that's housing WHALE SHARKS, yes you heard me right ...WHALE SHARKS!! They're hand feeding them plankton using buckets and nets.... I read that they killed the first Whale Sharks they had because they over fed them!! The ones they have now are juveniles, a customer asked them "Where are you gonna put those whales when they grow into adulthood?" They said "We're gonna keep them in this tank"!! WTF!! What next?


----------



## DeanS (May 29, 2011)

Yeah! They just copied the Osaka Aquarium...and a few others in Japan, but negated to build the tank as large as the others. At least Monterey released the Great whites in a reasonable amount of time...not to mention giving them adequate space...


----------



## Candy (May 29, 2011)

You're right Maxine. That's how that orca died. It was horrid and could have been prevented. Puget Sound, WA is where I want to go to see them in their natural habitat. I get emails everyday now from Orca Network and I get to see them swim in nature. People send in their pictures and stories about them and they identify the orca's and too. The Miami Seaquarium, one of the nastiest aquariums around, just watch the documentary "Lolita Slave to Entertainment" and then you'll see everything to turn you away from these animals in captivity. I loved it. Dean you have such experience with wild animals I bet you have some great stories to tell.  Terry I feel the same way as you do. It is so hard to watch some of these videos and what people don't consider when buying a ticket to support these parks. I feel that we are getting the message out there to a few people and then they will get it out to a few people and this is how we will help this cause.


----------



## Isa (May 29, 2011)

It totally breaks my heart. My sister saw the video on your page FB and she told me about them, it is very very sad and so frustrating .

My sister went to Orlando a couple of weeks ago and I made her a lecture about Sea world and it totally worked  She even talked about how she would not go to Sea World to her colleagues. I was very proud to have win one more person to the cause


----------



## terryo (May 29, 2011)

My Sister is going to Alaska in August to see the Wales. I'm sure she will get loads of pictures.....I can't wait to see them in their natural surroundings.


----------



## Candy (May 29, 2011)

Isa said:


> It totally breaks my heart. My sister saw the video on your page FB and she told me about them, it is very very sad and so frustrating .
> 
> My sister went to Orlando a couple of weeks ago and I made her a lecture about Sea world and it totally worked  She even talked about how she would not go to Sea World to her colleagues. I was very proud to have win one more person to the cause



See it works! Thanks Isa for helping to save these animals from captivity. It's only when we spread the word that people understand what they are doing to support this. I'm so glad that your sister passed it up but then to go on and tell others is exactly what needs to happen, so thanks.



terryo said:


> My Sister is going to Alaska in August to see the Wales. I'm sure she will get loads of pictures.....I can't wait to see them in their natural surroundings.



Your sister is lucky to go on such a wonderful trip Terry. Maybe you could even post some of the pictures here so we can see them too.


----------



## onarock (May 29, 2011)

Don't like Sea World, but I do like going to aquariums. Every year the Maui Ocean Center puts on a special event for the spawning of the corals. They re-open later at night and have live local Hawaiian music, drinks and food, all to watch the coral spawn. 

I dont know how or why in this day and age, there are still Whales kept in fish bowls.


----------



## ChiKat (May 30, 2011)

onarock said:


> Don't like Sea World, but I do like going to aquariums. Every year the Maui Ocean Center puts on a special event for the spawning of the corals. They re-open later at night and have live local Hawaiian music, drinks and food, all to watch the coral spawn.



Hawaii does it right! I went to the Maui Ocean Center 9 years ago and it was phenomenal. They actually CARE about the animals- not just about making a profit!!



onarock said:


> I dont know how or why in this day and age, there are still Whales kept in fish bowls.



Amen!!


----------



## Kalina (May 30, 2011)

Isa, that's great that you educated someone, now they probably feel the same as you and want others to know, for every person you educate, they'll go and educate 10 more... That's great!!
Candy, I've got that DVD "Lolita Slave to Entertainment" it's a great documentary... I bought another not too long ago called "Fall from Freedom"... it's about captivity in general, it shows a little of what goes on in Japan also and the underhand tricks SW do... Also, the stranded Pilot Whales that everyone is trying to save (including SW)... They're saying SW has a hidden agenda, funny how they released all the older healthy adults and are now unable to release a juvenile due to having no pod now... Of course, SW have said they will house it at one of their parks, how convenient!!


----------

